# Cold Weather !



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

In the paper it said "Please look after your neighbours in the cold weather " 
Our neighbour is an 87 year old woman , not once has she come around and checked to see if we're alright , the lazy bitch hasn't even taken her milk in for two weeks

:wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:roll: :roll: :lol:


----------

